# Sawstop Fence Info needed



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

This is NOT a sawstop vs everything else thread. 

I need info specifically on their fences. 

What are the differences in the standard (30" con) premium (30" pro) and the t-glide (all 36" + saws)? 

I think I am looking at the 30" models because of shop space (12x20) I'd like a good solid fence but don't want to have to buy the 36" models to get it because of losing floor/work space to get it. 

Info appreciated.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a 50" span on my Unisaw. I would be lost without all the length. I had it in a small shop for a short time and I never regretted it. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

taylortn said:


> This is NOT a sawstop vs everything else thread.
> 
> I need info specifically on their fences.
> 
> ...


 this is another one of those questions that you want the answer from SawStop. Who else would be better to explain it.. When I bought my saw I looked at the PCS with 52" cut capacity not caring about the other smaller ones. Many other may be the same as I or still not able to give the best explanation. Contact SawStop info 


Call, Write, or Email:

Write:
​9564 S.W. Tualatin Road
Tualatin, OR 97062

Phone: 503-570-3200
Fax: 503-570-3303
Toll Free: 1-866-SAWSTOP

Email: [email protected]


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The premium fence is an aluminum fence with a smaller guide tube. The fence works on the same principal as the bisermeyer fences, just lacks the welded steel construction. 

The t glide is a virtual clone to the bisermeyer fences. Welded steel body on a large steel guide tube. 

You could if you absolutely didn't want the added length cut the rails and extension table down 6 inches on the 36 inch fence. 

I'd be hard pressed to spend that much on a saw and not buy the t glide fence.


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I will get more info from the company but right now, I am comparing overall size measurements and debating the fences. 

I was looking for first-hand, non sales related, input on the fences. I could tell differences in the pics on the website but couldn't find any definitive info.

I am looking at centering the saw on the long wall of the shop with the fence rails against or near the long wall, arranging the open floor space in a "U" shape around it. The entry doors would be looking at the left side of the operating saw. I will look at the sizing again this afternoon and start penciling on the floor for some comparisons. 

The decision now is which size and fence, because after talking about my tablesaw budget, wants and needs and the brake feature, I was told to buy it once, buy it right- taking part of my inheritance now and to be as safe as possible so I keep on working. (Gotta love working in family business)


----------

